# Soundcard Issue



## Navydoc (Feb 8, 2009)

I am having a recurrent soundcard/REW issue. When I start REW everything works well, for a while. At some point the measurements stop and I get a popup screen telling me:

No Soundcard Input Data: The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected.

Seems weird it occurs after I have been taking measurements. When I open the Hardware and Sounds and check all seems as it should be.

Anyone else encounter this issue? If so, is there a solution. So far the only thing I find that works is closing REW and starting over. Just now it occurred on only the third measurement. Very frustrating.

How do I get the X axis to show 5 dB increments instead of 10? Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't.

Here is a sample graph of my main sub (Maelstrom-X 18" in a 24" sealed cube) and Left/Right flanking subs (100L ported, 22 Hz tuning, LPF at 200 Hz).


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't know what could be causing the soundcard problem, sorry. If you are using ASIO drivers could try switching to Java drivers, or vice versa.

The dB axis increments are chosen automatically to avoid too few/too many grid lines, if you increase the height of the window it will reduce the increment.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This (No Soundcard Input Data) happens to me from time to time. It seems to depend on how well the drivers for the sound card or audio interface were written, how well they "play nice" with other code in the audio realm in the computer. M-Audio interface device drivers are very resilient, for instance, Roland drivers medium resilient. The generic Windows drivers that work with the UMIK-1 and the XTZ Room Analyzer mic seem to be medium resilient, but not great.

It can help to disable audio playback and recording devices in the Windows audio panel that are not needed. Using the latest versions of device drivers, of ASIO4ALL, and, of course, REW, can make a difference. But there is no known solution, except to try a different sound card / audio interface, probably by a different manufacturer.

When you get the error message, try in this order:

First, click on OK and try to run another sweep (or whatever you were trying to do). Sometimes it will just work.
If not, then unplug and replug the usb audio interface (without quitting REW), and open the Preferences panel and try to reset the settings as they should be. Sometimes a change _away from_ and then _back to_ a desired setting somehow wakes the driver up and it will start to work. Sometimes. Also, opening the Preferences panel and re-closing it sometimes kicks the drivers into action. Sometimes.
If not (sigh.....) then save the project, quit REW, unplug and replug the audio interface, start REW, and fix the settings. Even after this step, it is sometimes necessary to follow through with the actions in the _previous_ step.
Wish there was a better answer. I have been working with audio apps for 20 years on PCs, including expensive pro applications, and frustrating problems like this have been the norm all along and still are.

Kudos to John for creating a resilient program and providing unheard-of daily support and quick-turn-around fixes. If the rest of the software creation world followed his lead, the problems we are talking about might not exist.


----------

